# old video



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Some of the oldest video I have seen. Some scenes date back to late 1800s.
Hope you enjoy it, if you haven't seen it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQzXCoQRbas&feature=related


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's some fun old footage. I especially like the last scene over the water trough, where the tender scoops up more water with the train running at full speed.

Nice video find!

TJ


----------

